# Written Statement for Victoria state sponsorship



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Dear All,

I have been searching through the web on the sample of the commitment statement for state sponsorship but coulne't find one though some has mentioned there is one in the forum. 

Would appreciate if someone could share the written statement here or could send me a pm. Your help is greatly appreciated.

One more query, is it a norm for victoria government to request for a written statement for all applicants or they would only request for the written statement when the applicant mentioned in the application that they have friends/relatives staying at other states? 


Here is the email received from Victoria Government asking for the statement:


Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme. 

We note from your application that your cousin lives in South Australia. In being sponsored by the Victorian Government under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. 

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.

We look forward to your response.

Regards.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Ling_S said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been searching through the web on the sample of the commitment statement for state sponsorship but coulne't find one though some has mentioned there is one in the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi,

What's your occupation and when did you get this mail?

AFAIK, it is asked only when you list friends/relatives from other state/territory. 

Here's what I've seen people mentioning they included:

1. Jobs available in the state
2. Weather
3. Friends or Relatives
4. Education
5. Lifestyle
6. Cost of living (available from the liveinvictoria site and mentioning how you plan to meet)

Its basically to prove you are very much interested in Vic albeit your cousin stays in SA. Add as much detail as possible but don't make it too boring and long....

armandra!


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks armandra. Oh, shouldn't have indicate I have a cousin living in other states then.... what a hassel.

thanks for the points... Hmmm.... wonder if there is any sample of the statement to look at.

all helps are greatly appreciated.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Ling

we wrote all that armandra mentioned, with an explanation of how all this suits us. we got ACT sponsorship, now canberra desnt have beaches and is colder than most states in australia, the reasoning we gave was, we come from a very warm state in India, in Delhi it goes upto 45 degree C and stays so for months adn we want to go to a place that is not as hot, next was, we stay in Delhi which is the capital of India, Canberra is the capital of AU, so on and forth. we gave them screen shots of jobs available in our field of work.. 

If you want you can search the forum for commitment statement, a lot has been discussed int eh past about the same. 

hope this helps.

cheers


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

armandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's your occupation and when did you get this mail?
> 
> ...



sorry... forgot to mention I am applying under ICT Business Analyst, received the email today.


----------



## haidee.ali (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Ling_S,
Today i have received same email asking for commitment statement. Can you please share sample statement document submitted by you. 

Thanks and looking forward.

Regards.


----------



## sajidmib (Apr 20, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi Ling
> 
> we wrote all that armandra mentioned, with an explanation of how all this suits us. we got ACT sponsorship, now canberra desnt have beaches and is colder than most states in australia, the reasoning we gave was, we come from a very warm state in India, in Delhi it goes upto 45 degree C and stays so for months adn we want to go to a place that is not as hot, next was, we stay in Delhi which is the capital of India, Canberra is the capital of AU, so on and forth. we gave them screen shots of jobs available in our field of work..
> 
> ...


HI Anj,

you said you were given ACT sponsorship and in the post u have landed in Melbourne, does that means u live and settled in Melbourne or you went to your sponsored state, plus i would like to knw is it easier to find IT jobs as in technical stuff from websites i see most of the companies require people with australian citizenships, PRs are not entertained.

thanks
sajidmib


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sajid

Yeah I was given ACT sponsorship but when I got the visa I got 175 instead of 176 on my passport and there is no condition on it whatsoever. i had booked my ticket for Canberra but later decided to come here. I do plan to go to Canberra sometime in life, maybe settle there later in life.


----------

